# Tools and Parts for sale



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this ,,, I have alot of tube parts a couple of pumps and just a bunch of parts I would like to sell along with a couple of 10 inch boxes,, If anyone is interested I would like to sell everything as a package deal.. Will Take Pictures once I get everything grouped together,,, sometime this week.Sorry Just came back down with a cold ,, not feeling too good right now..


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Sorry guys,, I got side tracked this week,, as usual,, will post pictures this evening.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

ok here is a picture,, will post more soon


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

that is the worst photo ever.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Can you post a better picture, also what are you looking at to buy it all?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll accept the best stuff as a donation.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

looks like i see,tape tec stuff,blue line tube,old concord stuff ,10 "northstar box ,etc....
who makes the purple pump?????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I'll accept the best stuff as a donation.


make a offer worky,you can do a real trade then:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> make a offer worky,you can do a real trade then:whistling2::jester:


lol 

You think he will take one of my 695's for the lot?


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

I got an old rickety ladder I acquired. How bout a trade :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I see an old 1-1/4 roller at the top...how much you want for that?

and, after viewing the picture, I think I could use something from the first aid kit.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I will post better pictures today,, concord 10 inch, colombian 10 inch box,, columbian needs new gasket, concord just blade which I have,, both are really nice boxes.. pumps are tape tech,, blue tube on the one pump is new got it from supplier.. also concord roller and angle pole,,, adjustable at one time.. tape tech angle box can be reapired ,,, only one staple gun does not work,, make an offer on the lot I will spend some time and get better pictures,, Thanks, Take care,, just looking to get a reasonable price. P.S. if you purchase all the tools the paint roller/doggy chew toy ,,along with the first aid kits is free,,,


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ok this is all I want to sell at this time.. make offer,,, for everything shown,,, The pumps I decided to keep may still sell one.. And Thanks guys for putting up with me so far.. I aint no photographer....


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Starting bid, $1.00 for everything in the pic, wait there is no pic. 

I think you forgot to attach the pic?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I aint no photographer....


Well, it's your lucky day....I AM a photographer. Why don't you fly me out and we'll create some product shots of your items. I'll give you a fair hourly rate for shooting and processing, and then you can give me a percentage of the sale :laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

uwing said:


> Starting bid, $1.00 for everything in the pic, wait there is no pic.
> 
> I think you forgot to attach the pic?


I removed the bad pictures and replaced it with some not so good but ok pictures,, in the first picture post have to scroll up...


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> ok here is a picture,, will post more soon


Is that a blue line bazooka? if so does the head come off?


----------

